# Setup a CYBER CAFE..



## medigit (Jun 28, 2006)

hello evryone,
                   5 of us(frnds) hav decided to setup a CYBER CAFE. Can nyone help us with the hardware and its cost required..licencis required to get, softwares requires ,etc... TOTAL COST.. we plan to 6 computers initially..  we have  6 computers(with good eng confi like 845,865intel mobo,256 ram,etc) So we hope to save money on that part.. pLZ HELP >..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

instead of buying new hardware try get secaond habd to save cost.can u have to get network interface card(lan) one each computer.take a bsn dataone connection for tarrif check this link. *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## medigit (Jun 28, 2006)

So. i have 6 computers .. but not the lan cards..So will have to buy how many lan cards.. 6 or less..(Cost 350*6=2100). apart from this waht else is required.. .I mean hardware and softwares.. and what are the Licenses required??? Plz help..


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 28, 2006)

if ur thinking for lan....then gotta purchase a server which costs im not sure but its quite high....that will ensure proper browsing for every pcs

cheers


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 28, 2006)

you dont need to buy a server for such a small setup.

just user the router that comes with datone(type 4-MT814). and connect a cheap hub to it. setup automatic PPPOE on router. And voila internet is available on all pcs(after simple config) and no additional software  req.

Later when u get some experience then u can add monitering and Administration and user timing software to get better control over the network and its usage.

Best would to get a guy who is experienced in cyber cafe and pay him a 1000bucks and get you job setup.


----------



## medigit (Jun 28, 2006)

so just the Router and 6 lan cards.. ie rs 2000+2100=4200.. is this the Total Cost.. and suppose i make the no. of computers to 10. So will the Router be sufficient for that?/


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

i think u need to a router from outside. check here *www.theitdepot.com/searchbc.asp?prd=router&B1=+


----------



## nil_3 (Jun 28, 2006)

For setting up a cyber-cafe, following things are required:--
Hardware:1. Six computers, I recommend for P3 comps
2. Six LAN cards.
3. One Dot Matrix and one Inkjet colour printer.
4. At least two webcam.
5. One scanner, if possible.
Software: 1. Windows 
2. OfficeXP/98/2000.
3. One photo editing software, May be photoshop.
Take a DataOne Broadband connection.
Aboveall the position of your shop and the requirements of your customers is the ultimate deciding factor.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 29, 2006)

agree 2 nil_3, even i recon p3 systems since they r very gud wit durabilities....need not get d fastest of d lot....u wont use it for gaming, compiling etc....its just for surfing....n its gonna run thru-out  d day....p3 r best for heats...i ran my p3 for 6 long mnths wit a bad fan b4 it got burnt....amd or p4 wud hv given up ealrier...

ps: u wud also save cash if ur able to get those

cheers


----------



## djmykey (Jun 29, 2006)

arrey nil_3 u r forgetting the hub. I suggest a switch, a 8 port switch costs anywhere frm 850-900 buxx (depending on where u stay) just add this to the list nil_3 has and ur done.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

@medigit
why don't to concact sify. u can setup a sify iway
for details- *www.iway.com/


----------



## medigit (Jun 29, 2006)

There for the total cost should be
1> 5 lan cards..--5*300=1500
2> Inkjet and dot matrcx= available
3> 2 webcam=1200(not sure)
4>Scanner= (will getit afterwards as th demd is nt that high in the area..)
5>Switch= 800
6>Software= will gt it from by Cousin Brother..

therfor the toatal costf for hardware should be.. 1500+1200+800=Rs. 3500..
IS this enough or any other hardware???

and how to connect the six computers using lan card... i mean suppose  a file is to transferred to one computer  from another computer how to transfer it.. What type of cables r required...??cost??AND most IMPORTANT what r the LICENCES to get.. i guess TRADE LICENCE will be one of them.. .


----------



## JGuru (Jun 29, 2006)

If you setup a Sify iWay. The profits you make would be shared between Sify & you!! Also take into 
 consideration the location of your CyberCafe!! Keep it in a busy suburb area.That helps in making more
 money.


----------



## medigit (Jun 29, 2006)

Sify wil nbe too expensive for us... I mean 5-6 lk is out of our reach at this moment... SO will setup the cafe individually... BY THE WAY WHAT ABOUT THE LICENCES I nd to get?????????? plz hlp about the licences andf how long does it take to acquire those licence?????????


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

first go bsnl office tell.meet comerial offier & them him plans & then see what he tells u


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 29, 2006)

dude u r forgetting lots of things:::

cabeling.. it is quite expensive if u get good quality stuff.(choose from CAT5(10/100mbps) n CAT6(gigabit))
and the need of clamping tools and end connectors and wall clips and pipes. plus the power wiring for the pcs and periferals.

and did u think about the furniture. as this is more imp them computer speed. a person need to be comfirtable to come again.
you need costem made small footprint tables and chairs. plus partitian walls/cabins

Then comes the elecricals.. fans(such that everyone gets good air), covering up windows(sunlight not too good) tubelighs or softlights. switches and plugs and stuff.

besides these i am assuning that u have a place/shop and electricity connection. also the place should be secure as comps are a attractive item for thiefs at night.

then comes advertisment <---!!!!!CRITICAL!!!!!!

then the dataone conenction is not so cheap or easy to get as it seems..(Hindustan hai bhai)
You need to 1st get a telephone connection (min rs 500 initial and sequrity deposit if u go for higher plans)
then u need to wait for atleast one week for the phone to be conneted.
The u apply for broadband...(Say Home UL 900). so u have to pay another 900 rs security.
then it will take hell of a effort and some "chay-pani"(phit se Hindustan hai bhai) with the line man to get u a modem.
then u have to wait for the LINK led on the modem to glow. just as if u are waiting for god to shine his light on u.
It takes another week for the ADSL connection to be established.

SO dude lots of frustrating stuff to do...good luck.
Comps and hubs and switchs are easy stuff.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 29, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> BY THE WAY WHAT ABOUT THE LICENCES I nd to get?????????? plz hlp about the licences andf how long does it take to acquire those licence?????????



Licence?? i didnt know there is such a requirement for a cyber cafe!!!


----------

